# Hyperactive Spam Bot



## Michael Morris (Aug 20, 2006)

Someone accidently put the characters "o-" on the blacklist that powers the spambot.  So, naturally, the spambot went into overdrive issuing multiple bans since o- something is somewhat o-common.  All bans issued by the spambot in error will be undone.  Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Twin Rose (Aug 20, 2006)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> Someone accidently put the characters "o-" on the blacklist that powers the spambot.  So, naturally, the spambot went into overdrive issuing multiple bans since o- something is somewhat o-common.  All bans issued by the spambot in error will be undone.  Apologies for the inconvenience.




I didn't do it!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 21, 2006)

o-no!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 21, 2006)

it was me. i'm very sorry.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2006)

Shame on you Bo-z!


----------



## BOZ (Aug 21, 2006)

nah, i retract my blame-taking - my monkeywrench skills aren't that good.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 21, 2006)

I just unbanned another three people. I think we're back to normal!


----------



## grodog (Aug 21, 2006)

PC---

John Stark @ http://www.enworld.org/member.php?userid=38437 seems to have also been caught in the overactive spam block; was his ID one of those that had access restored?


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 21, 2006)

It was, Allan; I fixed it this morning. But if he's still having trouble, please post here and I'll make sure I did it correctly!


----------



## Henry (Aug 21, 2006)

After reading this this morning, I traced the culprit in question to none other than myself. 

Long story short, due to my misunderstanding of the spambot filter's scope, I added a truncated spammer's URL to the list that was WAAAY too common, causing several posters to get accidentally nailed.

My apologies to all affected.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 22, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> After reading this this morning, I traced the culprit in question to none other than myself.
> 
> Long story short, due to my misunderstanding of the spambot filter's scope, I added a truncated spammer's URL to the list that was WAAAY too common, causing several posters to get accidentally nailed.
> 
> My apologies to all affected.




Off with his head!


----------



## Steverooo (Aug 23, 2006)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Off with his head!




Wuh-oh!  The FBI has been contacted...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 25, 2006)

And if it hadn't been for those meddling kids, he'd have gotten away with it.....


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 25, 2006)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Off with his head!




No, no, no. Henry offs OTHER peoples' heads. His stays right where it is. Just ask wives two and five!


----------

